# Textdatei: Zeilenanzahl auslesen



## PC Freak (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
ich würde ganz gerne die Anzahl der Zeilen in einer Textdatei auslesen 

Mit welchem PHP Code geht das ? hab so gut wie ka von PHP

Vielen Dank


----------



## hpvw (4. Dezember 2005)

Das geht recht einfach mit [phpf]count[/phpf] und [phpf]file[/phpf].

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Azi (4. Dezember 2005)

```
<?php
$datei='datei.txt';
$inhalt=file($datei);
$i=0;
while($inhalt[$i])
{
$i++;
}
echo "Die Datei $datei hat $i Zeilen!"
?>
```


----------



## PC Freak (4. Dezember 2005)

edit: oO war einer schneller danke


----------



## fanste (4. Dezember 2005)

Weniger Code, gleicher Effekt:

```
<?php 
$datei='datei.txt'; 
$inhalt=file($datei); 
echo "Die Datei $datei hat ".count($inhalt)." Zeilen!" 
?>
```


----------

